# Another good day afield.



## Goosehtr (Jan 28, 2009)

Pulled out the flatties to fool these pressured birds!

















Good Luck
Andy


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

What did the folks over in the nice new housing development think of your flatties, and your shooting?


----------



## Jdivence (Mar 21, 2012)

I was wondering that too.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

that's how you wake them up ....


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

OrangeMilk said:


> What did the folks over in the nice new housing development think of your flatties, and your shooting?


Green acres we are there. [email protected] [email protected]


----------



## WeekendWarrior (Jan 20, 2008)

Goosehtr said:


> Pulled out the flatties to fool these pressured birds!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Andy,
Pressured?? You sure you didn't pull out a loaf a bread?


----------



## Goosehtr (Jan 28, 2009)

To be honest, don't really care what any of them think. The farmer wants them shot, we are legal and the shooting is great!!!

Good Luck
Andy


----------



## Goosehtr (Jan 28, 2009)

Have to add this.
One time we were hunting out near Pikerington and one of the "neighbors" came over to complain to the farmer.
This is what he told them."Go ahead and write me a check for $3,000,000.00 then you can tell them what to do, till then realize you moved to the county and this is what goes on out here! Now get the %&+# off my property!"

Good luck
Andy


----------



## ringmuskie9 (Mar 26, 2009)

Goosehtr said:


> Have to add this.
> One time we were hunting out near Pikerington and one of the "neighbors" came over to complain to the farmer.
> This is what he told them."Go ahead and write me a check for $3,000,000.00 then you can tell them what to do, till then realize you moved to the county and this is what goes on out here! Now get the %&+# off my property!"
> 
> ...


Thats awesome.. .wish more would say that!

Good shoot Andy


----------



## WeekendWarrior (Jan 20, 2008)

Goosehtr said:


> To be honest, don't really care what any of them think. The farmer wants them shot, we are legal and the shooting is great!!!
> 
> Good Luck
> Andy


Andy,
Just busting your balls! Me and the boys have been hunting subdivisions legally for years!!


----------



## Goosehtr (Jan 28, 2009)

I know just having some fun back. 

Good Luck
Andy


WeekendWarrior said:


> Andy,
> Just busting your balls! Me and the boys have been hunting subdivisions legally for years!!


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

Goosehtr, Hope you didn't take my post the wrong way. What I meant is that if those people build next to a farm, they have no reason what so ever to bi#ch. Farm living and the life style that comes with it includes hunting. I'm with you 100%. BTW Congrats on a good hunt!


----------



## Goosehtr (Jan 28, 2009)

No way, again just having fun here. I live by a simple saying" Don't sweat the small stuff and everything is small!"

Good Luck
Andy



Agitation Free said:


> Goosehtr, Hope you didn't take my post the wrong way. What I meant is that if those people build next to a farm, they have no reason what so ever to bi#ch. Farm living and the life style that comes with it includes hunting. I'm with you 100%. BTW Congrats on a good hunt!


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

I was just glad to see he didn't forget that you can kill 3 this time. nice job.


----------

